# Not mine= Sexy Orion XTR Amp



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Orion Xtr 200 Mint, Nt, Sx, Hcca, Gx - eBay (item 130487698970 end time Feb-26-11 15:18:47 PST)


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah I used to own that exact amp! Wish I had not sold it but I have way toooooooo many amps already. I wish Orion (old school Tempe) made 5+ channel amps as that is what I'm into now. 

Who knows maybe I make a custom 6 channel out of some scrap 225's...???? Here comes another project ;-)


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh wow. I had forgotten about these. So awesome.


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet. I wish i had that on my wall lol. like a trophy


----------



## Thunderdome (Mar 8, 2009)

jblw10gtimk11 said:


> Sweet. I wish i had that on my wall lol. like a trophy


I know what you mean


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Almost to beautiful to install in the car. lol.


----------

